# am i to big for bert?



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i feel huge on my horse do you guys think im to big for him


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Small picture, but even from that, I can tell. NO, absolutely not, in fact you kinda look small up there.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

no you are not too big for your horse Bert


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

You are most definitely NOT too big for Bert


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

No way, Bert seems happy to have you on him!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Um no! I agree you look small.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

:} thank you guys im always so afraid im gunna hurt. i feel like my weight is gunna break his little legs lol believe it or not im like 200 pounds


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

That's not that big. I bet your solid as a rock!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

your horse is a sturdy Standardbred and his legs are strong


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

nvr2many: LOL nah just chubby although i think alota my weight is muscle because i used to do martial arts, plus working ona farm for three years XD maybe its just muscle that makes me look big XD.

CW: :} i always think im gunna break a horses legs when i ride. theres legs look so breakable (even though i know they aint) 

hmmmm... maybe once i start riding more ill get skinnyer LOL


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> hmmmm... maybe once i start riding more ill get skinnyer LOL


That is EXACTLY what i'm counting on! :wink:


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

lol and maybe bert will loose his flubber butt LOL its litteraly like jello XD


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea I will lose some weight too when I start riding more


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

You look just fine on Bert....I ride my 14hh 3 year old spotted draft cross just fine.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I know alot of skinny people who don't ride well and is tougher on a horse, then you take a heavier set person that knows how to ride is much easier on a horse. One of John Wayne.s horses lil Joe was not even 15 hands he towered over that horse... Didnt look like the horse even broke a sweat. It's all in how good of a rider you are.
I think you make a great pair..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Then there was James Arness at 6`7`` and Lorne Greene at 6` 
and the both rode a Buckskin named Buck who was stocky at 15:3 
and he carried both well


----------

